# Games for my GSD



## stufefy (Sep 10, 2011)

Can anyone give me some list of games I could play with my dog?and please state how would this benefit him. 

Thanks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is an awfully vague question. If you're not sure of the value of playing games with your dog, why are you asking for a list? Do you play with your dog now? How old is s/he? What kind of training have you done with it so far? What motivates your dog?


----------



## wilddoggie (Sep 15, 2011)

Playing with your dog helps you bond with your dog with any game you play. Cassidy is right your question is too vague. No reason to have a dog if you do not want to play with him. Not that I'm saying you do not play with your dog.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

I concur with Stufefy's question. It's not that you don't love and interact with your dog, but you want specific descriptions of games you can play. For instance, I spent time every night with Liesl playing with her, tummy rubbing, ear scratching, etc. But I had an epiphany when I read the thread about hiding a treat in a muffin tin and covering the cups with tennis balls to make her look for it. I'd never have thought of that on my own, but I'm thankful for the poster who suggested that. I first learned of a flirt stick reading about it here--again, a great idea that I wouldn't have divined on my own.

So--what are some specific games you play with your dogs? Inside games that aren't active like chasing a ball, but require them to work their minds? Outside games that allow them to track scents, use their hearing, etc? I think this first poster deserves some better responses than just "be more specific."


----------



## mikey8270 (Jun 30, 2011)

This page has a list of good and bad games: <> DIAMONDS in the RUFF - Training For Dogs & Their People - Good Games / Bad Games <>

I hope that helps!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Not sure if by playing games you mean tricks, but if so, you could buy this trick dvd: LoLaBu Land Experience Tricks


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

billsharp said:


> I concur with Stufefy's question. It's not that you don't love and interact with your dog, but you want specific descriptions of games you can play. For instance, I spent time every night with Liesl playing with her, tummy rubbing, ear scratching, etc. But I had an epiphany when I read the thread about hiding a treat in a muffin tin and covering the cups with tennis balls to make her look for it. I'd never have thought of that on my own, but I'm thankful for the poster who suggested that. I first learned of a flirt stick reading about it here--again, a great idea that I wouldn't have divined on my own.
> 
> So--what are some specific games you play with your dogs? Inside games that aren't active like chasing a ball, but require them to work their minds? Outside games that allow them to track scents, use their hearing, etc? I think this first poster deserves some better responses than just "be more specific."


I am going to look for those threads


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

mikey8270 said:


> This page has a list of good and bad games: <> DIAMONDS in the RUFF - Training For Dogs & Their People - Good Games / Bad Games <>
> 
> I hope that helps!


This is a great list. SO glad I chanced on this thread. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

We were told about the muffin tin game by our obedience trainer. We also play find it. We hide toys or treats throughout the house and he has to find it.


----------

